# [2014] Australia, where?



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 24, 2014)

We are on a NZ/Aus cruise in 2016 that ends in Sydney.  We definitely want to spend several nights there and then add a timeshare week.  DAE has options in VIC, NSW and Queensland, but I am clueless as to which area would be best to spoke out from.  This will probably be our only visit down under.

Suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## chubby (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi BJB

Give us some ideas on what you like to see there are rentals and time shares in dae all along the coast .
Will you be renting a car
What time of year are you coming to Aus
Do you want beach 
City or country areas
So many areas and places to see

Chubby


----------



## persia (Nov 24, 2014)

Be  good to know when you arrive Sydneyside. In deepest darkest July/August it can be quite cold in the south, and you probably should head north to Tropical North QLD.


----------



## persia (Nov 26, 2014)

Also be careful of school holidays, the traffic can get rather bad. We're a big country with a small population, the road from Sydney to Brisbane though improved much in the last decade is still no fun with holiday crowds. 

Winter (June, July, August) I'd suggest Cairns or perhaps the Northern Territory 
Rest of the year. Melbourne and Sydney are wonderful places. Sydney is more dynamic, Melbourne more living oriented. Canberra, a waste of a good sheep paddock....


----------



## baza (Nov 7, 2015)

Bjb 

Tell us what you as re interested in and when will you arrive 

Oz is more or less the same size as cobtinental USA so its not just a matter of hopping in a car and heading into the sunset 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

